# Poaching SD Bike the Bay?



## human powered (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm looking for any info/experiences on how hard/easy it is to ride across the Coronado Bridge during the Bi ke the Bay event in San Diego (edit to add) IF YOU DON'T HAVE A BIB. Should I worry about getting denied?


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

I think this one's only 25 miles. Should be easy for most average riders. Do it!


----------



## human powered (Aug 13, 2012)

Crap. That didn't come out right. I meant how easy is it to get on the bridge if you don't have a bib?


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

What are talking about??


----------



## linx (Oct 1, 2009)

I have an extra bib, I'll sell it for $25. PM me if you are interested.


----------



## human powered (Aug 13, 2012)

I tried to PM you, but the forum software tells me I need 10 posts before I can PM, so POST


----------



## human powered (Aug 13, 2012)

Post apost


----------



## human powered (Aug 13, 2012)

Posta post


----------



## linx (Oct 1, 2009)

I just saw your 2nd message like 5 min ago and I replied back, if you didnt get it I will text you tomorrow.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*they typically have security*

checking for bibs on the on ramp
when I rode it last year I saw a bunch of poachers get popped

ride is today, report back if you made it


----------



## equinoxx (May 23, 2010)

atpjunkie said:


> checking for bibs on the on ramp
> when I rode it last year I saw a bunch of poachers get popped
> 
> ride is today, report back if you made it


Same deal this year..they were stopping people at bridge ramp if you did not have proper bike numbers for event.


----------



## MilanoRex (Jun 25, 2012)

I did it today, fun ride with friends.. Lots of women on mountain bikes weaving in the lanes


----------



## james_95 (Oct 13, 2010)

PM'd you


----------



## Hughes326 (Aug 31, 2012)

pm you!


----------

